# Digsy's 10" rimless shrimp cube



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I made an impulse cube purchase while at the LFS a few weeks ago. I feel somewhat crazy as I can't imagine maintaining yet another tank but the object of this tank is to make it as low maintenance as possible so, low tech, no CO2. I don't have a solid plan for this scape yet but do plan on putting in some shrimp, likely tiger but I'm not entirely decided on that either. 


*Specs:*


*Tank: * 25.4cm x 25.4cm x 25.4cm​
*Lighting: * 13w Ott-Lite​
*Filtration: * Eheim 2211 with ADA glass pipes​
*Substrate: * Horticultural sand​
*Hardscape: * Yamaya stone​

*Flora:*

Peacock moss, java fern 'trident' and Anubias nana 'petite'​

*Fauna:*

Shrimp, possibly Tiger​


Here is my inspiration from Oliver Knott's website:


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

My tank has had a slight change of location and is now on a desk in a spare bedroom. This cube cost me $30 and while the silicone isn't pretty and the glass isn't as clear as ADA, I can't argue with the price.






















Leak test:


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Here are some scape attempts. I'd love opinions and criticisms from those of you who seem to be masters of the rock scape because I seem to lack the ability to create great hardscapes. 

#1 - Kind of boring














#2 - This is probably what I will stick with, unless anyone has any great ideas?










From above:


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

I am actually very into that scape. a whole moss scape would be very cool and low maintanence .


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Great deal on that cube Digsy! I like the aquascape so far, maybe a piece of manzanita (if you have it) to add some height in the far left corner? Just an idea.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Where'd you get the 10" cube? I've been looking for something like that for my desk at work.


----------



## dizzle 21 (Jul 8, 2010)

i like the light you got there. where you find it?


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this from jimmy? I was waiting to see more pics of these tanks.

I think the scape looks great. Are you planning on carpeting the tank with anything like glosso?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

vtkid said:


> I am actually very into that scape. a whole moss scape would be very cool and low maintanence .


Thanks vtkid, it's been awhile since I've seen you around here, how are your tanks looking? Low maintenance is definitely the object here. My other two tanks are more than enough work but I got to have a shrimp tank!



JakeJ said:


> Great deal on that cube Digsy! I like the aquascape so far, maybe a piece of manzanita (if you have it) to add some height in the far left corner? Just an idea.
> Regards,
> Jake


Thanks JakeJ, I agree that something may be needed on the left. I'm not sure I want to do manzanita...I was thinking of dwarf hairgrass back there but I'm still not sure. Thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

davinci27 said:


> Where'd you get the 10" cube? I've been looking for something like that for my desk at work.


I got it from my LFS and I think he said he picks these up in Hong Kong during his twice yearly visits. Like I said, you can't beat the price!






dizzle 21 said:


> i like the light you got there. where you find it?


It sells online for around $35 but they had it in stock at OD and $24 is the regular price so, it pays to shop around. I think the model is the Learning Light.






connordude27 said:


> Is this from jimmy? I was waiting to see more pics of these tanks.
> 
> I think the scape looks great. Are you planning on carpeting the tank with anything like glosso?


Yes, got it at Jimmy's shop. He has great prices, that's for sure! Thanks for the opinion on the scape. I don't think I'm going to do anything for a carpet other than moss on stainless steel mesh. I won't have much light or CO2 to get a good spread on a carpeting plant.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Digsy said:


> I got it from my LFS and I think he said he picks these up in Hong Kong during his twice yearly visits. Like I said, you can't beat the price!


When i was talking to him i think he said he was going to get these often and not just when he is in Hong Kong. Either way i can't wait to go in the store after i get back and blow my summer job money:hihi: 

Can't wait to see what this tank will turn out to be

How many gallons is it and what kind of shrimp are you wanting?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I figured out that it's about 4.4 gallons. As far as shrimp, I'm having a hard time making up my mind. I was thinking plain tigers, as I've already had orange-eyed blues in the past and like the look of the regular tigers but CRS kind of intrigue me too. 

As far as Aquariums Plus, I'm learning that there is no point in going there saying that I am just looking because I WILL leave with something, no matter what. I may as well just hand over my cash when I walk in the door.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

CRS would look great in a moss scape. Do you have an idea of what grade you want?

I was going to get a whole load of CRS but i can't even keep cherries alive (and yet i can keep some maylaya shrimp alive or that is until the apple snail died lol i was so stupid jimmy even warned me to take them out) I think me keeping shrimp alive has to do with the quality of the stock.

After going to the shop once i was hooked and thats really the only shop i buy things. The first time i went i tried just looking i ended up buying the maylaya shrimp.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm actually leaning toward Tigers, mostly because you just don't see them around as much now that everyone's on the CRS bandwagon.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I finally got around to getting a little more of this set up. I got my Eheim 2211 (courtesy of rrrrramos) hooked up and peacock moss waiting to be attached to my SS mesh. I haven't added water yet but hopefully I can do that this weekend and get the moss going. 

One quick picture of my set up before I add moss and water:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Where do you get that sand?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I picked up the sand at my local nursery for about $3/bag.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Digsy said:


> I picked up the sand at my local nursery for about $3/bag.


Really? Tell us how it works in the long run because that looks so much better then the pool filter stuff!

Hardscape looks great by the way!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

+1 about the sand


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Will do. I really like the look of this sand too. I saw this while shopping for succulent planting mix and thought it would look awesome in a tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is looking great Digsy. 

That sand looks sort of like the finest grade red flint gravel.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

+5 on the sand. Which local nursery? Tell me your secret!

I was looking at those tanks of Jimmy's the other day too but resisted buying... for now. Since you've got both in front of you to compare, how would you rate the quality of the Aqua Pro tank, if ADA's a 10, and Aqueon's say, a 3?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> That is looking great Digsy.
> 
> That sand looks sort of like the finest grade red flint gravel.


Thanks hydrophyte. After looking at the red flint, it does look very similar in color but mine has a slightly larger grain, which I definitely prefer. 



brohawk said:


> +5 on the sand. Which local nursery? Tell me your secret!
> 
> I was looking at those tanks of Jimmy's the other day too but resisted buying... for now. Since you've got both in front of you to compare, how would you rate the quality of the Aqua Pro tank, if ADA's a 10, and Aqueon's say, a 3?


I got it at Swanson's. 

As far as a ranking, I haven't seen the Aqueon rimless tanks but compared to an ADA, I give it much lower marks on quality (thick lines of silicon, thicker greener glass) but bottom line for me was that the build quality was acceptable, it holds water and was a great size for dirt cheap.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Swanson's. Good to know!

By Aqueon, I meant AGA/Petco/the usual rimmed garbage. These Aqua Pros of Jimmy's looked like the panels were lined up pretty well, but yes, the silicone bead was a bit thick. And the glass, does it look almost tinted grey to you? Maybe it was the lighting in the shop, but the glass looked grey/black rather than green/blue to me. Anyway, I totally agree the price can't be beat, but I'm on the fence whether to drop the dough, or save for something better.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, there is almost a greyish tint though I think the thick glass with the green ends is what is making mine look so green throughout. As far as having an ADA tank, I feel as though I've moved past my ADA fandom and while I'm always impressed by their quality, these days, I'm perfectly happy to settle for less.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Peacock moss added to the tank:


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

I like it! I finally saw those tanks in person and compared to ADA (which he had in when i went) I would diffidently settle for one of these tanks for Price vs Quality.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks! I didn't realize Jimmy was carrying ADA tanks now. I'm really pleased to see how much more he is beginning to specialize in planted tanks. He told me he plans to stock all sorts of shrimp in the coming months. That is quickly becoming the only LFS I frequent.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Now with water:












Cloudy shot from above (I am planning on adding a Crypt in that left rear corner):


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Simple yet very pleasing to the eye. I bet the shrimp will have fun playing in the moss.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks dj2005, simple is definitely my vision for this tank. My other two tanks are plenty of work and I want this one to be as low maintenance as possible.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ya he'll have BTOE's Sakura's CRS Tigers, and a bunch of others i can't remember. He will have 12 tanks plus King kong tank and the yellow tank full of shrimp. 

So do you plan on adding more moss? i kinda really like it how it is


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

No, this is it for the moss. The only other things I plan to add are a crypt in the back and some anubias petite (which I'm adding as we speak).


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahh... Now I understand how people use moss as a carpet plant. I really like how the look of that peacock moss, though I am not sure if a _Cryptocorne_ would fit in with the display. What spieces would you be adding? A _wendtii_ and such wouldn't match the other plants and such with it's red coloration. But hey, thats just me!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Changed my mind on the crypt and instead added some java fern 'trident'. I think I'm happy with where I'm at now but open to opinions. I'm trying to decide whether to add MTS since I have no plants with roots going into the sand. I'm not crazy about them but would prefer that to anaerobic pockets. 

Updated pics of the completed scape, which is still pretty cloudy:


----------



## AquaSpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking good Digsy!


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow love the cube great look with simplicity. Perfect for viewing of the shrimps when they arrive too. Great job.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Everything looks great! I really like the sand. Is the size of the grain similar to colorquarts T grade sand and would it work to cap mineralized soil? 
And one more question... How did you attach your moss that it looks like it grew through mesh?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks AquaSpoon, DANIELSON and Funkyfish! I haven't even had time to start the cycle yet but since I am not using Aquasoil and will get some mulm in from another tank, I am hopeful that it will be a short cycle and I can have shrimp in by October.

Funkyfish, I just put a large section of moss on top of the mesh and wrapped thread around. I did it pretty loosely so, maybe that's why it looks like it's grown through already. I tried to cover the mesh as much as possible. I have never seen Colorquartz in person so, I'm not sure how it compares in grain size. What are the requirements for a decent mineralized soil cap?

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Digsy said:


> Funkyfish, I just put a large section of moss on top of the mesh and wrapped thread around. I did it pretty loosely so, maybe that's why it looks like it's grown through already. I tried to cover the mesh as much as possible. I have never seen Colorquartz in person so, I'm not sure how it compares in grain size. What are the requirements for a decent mineralized soil cap?


So that your secret :hihi: 
Colorquarts is a little bigger than sand almost the same size as pool filter sand. Here is a picture so you can get an idea.
It's the black sand and beside it pool filter sand with play sand.









I never used anything but colorquarts before with mineralized soil so I can't really say what requirements are but from my understanding for mineralized soil you need something to hold it down so it won't leak through, after all it's just dirt, magic dirt :icon_smile Colorquarts works great and I love the way it looks in the tank. I think anything like sand would work great, I like the bigger grain so it's a little heavier than play sand. I'm only asking because colorquarts is not easy to come by, I need some for my 55g, I found a place and I called them back in April but they might not have it by the the time I will have extra cash to buy it so if that happens I need a back up plan.


----------



## Miketag (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the tank, simplistic design ,clean and contemporary, just how i like shrimp tanksroud:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice scape digsy. Your decision to go with java fern trident over crypt was absolutely spot on.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

funkyfish said:


> So that your secret :hihi:
> Colorquarts is a little bigger than sand almost the same size as pool filter sand. Here is a picture so you can get an idea.
> It's the black sand and beside it pool filter sand with play sand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, that definitely helps me visualize grain size. I would say that it's somewhere between the PFS and Colorquartz, though they looked very similar in grain size. I don't know how much larger quantities of the horticultural sand might cost though but it is readily available, unlike the Colorquartz. I'd love to see a larger setup with this stuff though. I really like both the grain size and the color. Also, I think this would be heavy enough to layer over mineralized substrate as it is fairly dense. 



Miketag said:


> Love the tank, simplistic design ,clean and contemporary, just how i like shrimp tanksroud:


Thanks Miketag! Hopefully it will have shrimp soon!



malaybiswas said:


> Nice scape digsy. Your decision to go with java fern trident over crypt was absolutely spot on.


Thanks malaybiswas! I just returned from a vacation to find that my java fern has melted quite a bit. Hopefully I can get it to bounce back. I haven't been dosing the tank yet so, I guess it's time to add some ferts. I agree with you and JakeJ that the crypt probably wasn't the best fit for this scape.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Any new pictures, Digsy?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Not too much has changed other than some melting java fern. I added a sponge from another tank and dosed a little KNO3 and KH2PO4 over the last two weeks. I have no detectable ammonia or nitrite and the nitrate is running about 7 ppm. I don't know if that's because I've experienced a silent cycle or because I have dosed KNO3. I'm going to continue testing for another week and then think about adding shrimp if these measurements are still stable. Here's what it currently looks like:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great Digsy!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Still fighting with cycling this thing. I dumped a capful of ammonia in the tank about a week ago to see if I had really experienced a silent cycle (which was really wishful thinking on my part). Anyhow, a capful was far too much and ammonia stayed through the roof, even after a 50% water change. Ammonia has read 4.0 for the last 4 days and I see no end in sight. Obviously some floaters are in order to soak up the excess but I'm not sure when I should even think about adding more pure ammonia. I really should have started right from the beginning but got anxious to get it set up and then had to go out of town. Long story short, not much to update but hopefully I can be done with this cycle in the next few weeks!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good and I agree, can't argue with the price. Have you thought about the rock's effects on the water long term? It looks like there is a bit of iron in them. I didn't really read everything so you may have mentioned this already.

I like the moss and ferns, some of my favourite plants. 

-Andrew


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks A Hill! Actually, I had not given the stone any thought. I don't know what the long-term effects might be or exactly how long it would take to get to those effects but I am guessing it will take longer than I will keep this scape. ;-) Any idea what issues I might have?

So, despite my earlier decision, I went with CRS and now have 6 mixed grade shrimp being acclimated. Pictures will follow in the next day or so. 

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Just a quick picture of one of the new occupants. I haven't had a chance to get a good full tank shot and need to remove some random stems I had floating in there.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

FTS:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Poor Java Fern. If it completely dies off, what do you plan to add back there?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the look of the fern back there so, I'll probably give it another try and hope it doesn't melt again.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Digsy, Is that a trident java? I had terrible luck with mine and with 1 little sprig I zip tied it to some driftwood and it took off again. If you can call it "taking off"  they grow so slow. Maybe if you had a little piece of wood it would do better for you.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes it's Trident. It sounds like they must be the most sensitive of the ferns? I'm not sure I can find a chunk of aquarium safe wood small enough to fit back there but it's worth a try, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice and simple, I like it. Kinda what I'm gonna go for whenever I get around to setting up my Mini-M again. CRS are a perfect fit in here!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks rrrrramos! Any idea how many I should add to such a small tank for a decent breeding colony?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

i like your moss. i dig moss too. that's what I've done in my tank. the shrimp are gonna dig it.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Digsy said:


> Thanks rrrrramos! Any idea how many I should add to such a small tank for a decent breeding colony?


I found around 10-15 are a good start in a 5g tank, so this would probably be about the same.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Fat Guy said:


> i like your moss. i dig moss too. that's what I've done in my tank. the shrimp are gonna dig it.


Thanks Fat Guy! I had not looked at your tank in awhile but after checking it out again, realize that yours was probably one of the original tanks that inspired this scape. You did a great job!



rrrrramos said:


> I found around 10-15 are a good start in a 5g tank, so this would probably be about the same.


Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking but wanted to make sure that wasn't too many.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Great looking tank. How has it matured in the last 2 months?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

matthew.shelly said:


> Great looking tank. How has it matured in the last 2 months?


Thanks! I really need to update all of my journals. I haven't added new pics to any of them in months. I just returned from a week out of town but I'll try to have some new pics up in the next few days.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

How is this tank doing, Digsy?


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

I like the tank and I just subscribed.

I am working on a Fluval Ebi.

Out of curiosity, how do you control algae in a "cycling" tank with no inhabitants?

My tank has plants now for about 2 weeks. No C02. I just added ottos (two). I noticed some peach stuff stuff on the filter.

I am hoping they will clean the tank while I another 3 weeks before I add shrimp.

Thanks


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

This tank has been through the ringer. I lost all of my CRS for an unknown reason. I then moved to a house with really hard water and added RCS instead but most of those have perished too. Right now I think I have 2-3 RCS and a whole bunch of MTS. I'm probably going to be starting over with this tank soon, as it is in need of a face lift.

As far as the algae, I never had a problem just because my lighting is so low and I don't dose any ferts. I wanted a tank that was almost no maintenance and this had been working just fine until I started losing shrimp.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you tested you water for Ammonia or Nitrites? That may have been the reason why you lost your CRS and RCS. Especially with CRS, there may not be any detectable levels of ammonia (at least not according to your test kit), but it may still be present.

Just to be on the safe side, have you considered putting in some "seasoned" filter media from one of your other tanks into your filter? That will pretty much cycle the tank right away. Then stock lightly at first, like 6 or so RCS, and see how they do. If they live for a couple of weeks trouble free, then you could add some other shrimp like the CRS.

I once had a tank I made myself that was less than a quart total volume with a tiny sponge filter. The 5 RCS shrimp lived on for at least year until I gave it to my nephew. The trick was I cut up the sponge filter from one of my well established tanks.

Good luck with your stocking.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Digsy! Did you move to the east side of washington? Because then you would have REALLLLY hard water (pH of 8). I love your tank, sad that the CRS and most the RCS died. RCS are normally cockroaches. Maybe somehow copper got into the water? You know the saying...."If at first you don't succeed, try, try again."


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I moved to North Bend, so east but not quite Eastern Washington.  I still have the one remaining shrimp. I'm planning on switching to an ADA 30c as soon as I can get one ordered and need to move the tank downstairs and after that gets set up, I'll give shrimp another try. I'm still thinking RCS, mostly because I still want this to be an extremely low maintenance tank. I tried yellows for awhile in another tank and they only lasted a week so, there is something about the water here that is not particularly to their liking.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Digsy. Find out if your water is from the watershed or well water. I'm using Sammamish Water and Power and 90% of the water is from wells in the ground. It comes out TDS of 120 which is lovely but there are some heavy metals and minerals that causes shrimp deaths. I had shrimp deaths until I switched to RO. 

However if you are in Seattle and get water from the Cedar Valley Watershed...well that's some of the finest shrimp water on earth. Mordalphus breeds crazy CRS with straight tap and he's in Bothell. It doesn't sound like North Bend gets that water though.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's watershed as I vaguely remember researching it when I first moved. I wouldn't doubt the heavy metals and minerals. I took my water for granted when I lived in Seattle and didn't think anything at the time of easily keeping OEBTs but now, not even being able to keep RCS alive is a pain. I may need to switch to RO, like you said. 

I was bummed when I saw your 30c setup for sale because I am looking for a 30c but just needed the tank.  I'm sure you made someone very happy with that setup. I'll be ordering the tank from fishaholics in the next week or two.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

North bend has a pH of 7.4 (from what I have heard)! Thats low in my book


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I have another 30c up and running right now as my second shrimp and moss grow out tank. (it's my avatar) I love cubes, you'll love yours. It's a nice size without being too big. Big enough for water stability but still in the nano realm.


----------

